# He likes to carry a purse



## MrsMike (Aug 4, 2006)

As we all know, toddlers love to imitate their parents. My son is obsessed with carrying a purse. I gave him one of my old purses, and he put his "chapstick" (empty chapstick tube) in it, an old wallet and a diaper. He likes to take it out with him to the park and to the store. I'm completely fine with it.

Today, we were at the store, and a man and his wife approaced me while we all waited in line. Ds was there with his purse and was asking me to help him put his chapstick inside the little pocket of the purse. Ds was dressed head to toe in mostly blue, very boyish clothes. The man asked if he was a boy and I said, "yes." He asked me why he was carrying a purse. I said it's because he likes it and he wants to be like mama. He asked me if I was "worried about that." I said, "No. It doesn't bother me in the slightest." Then his wife said she didn't think she would have let her son carry a purse, but that they didn't have sons, only daughters. I said, "well, you'll never know, then, will ya?" The man said that it could give of the "wrong impression to people," to which I replied, "Anyone who get the 'wrong impression' about a 2 year old kid just because he is copying mommy isn't the type of person I'd want to associate with." He told me I should be careful with how I raise my son. I said, "As long as I do a better job than your parents, we should be fine. We're raising him to be an open-minded individual." My hubby joined us in line at that point and they didn't say anything else at that point.

What is wrong with people? What makes them think it's okay to just come up to some random stranger and say crap like that? Who cares if my boy wants to carry a purse? I don't. He also likes to run around the house wearing my bra and sometimes my shoes. His favorite diaper is purple. At the store, he'll usually scream, "I want make-up. I want to see the make-up! I want pretty things!" whenever we pass that section. I know this is normal for a little kid, anyway, and that parents are the ones who direct their boys to "act like boys" and girls to "act like girls" in a lot of instances. He's allowed to play with so-called girl toys, just like he plays with boy toys and gender neutral toys. He has a little black baby doll (and I've gotten comments about that, too - moreso for the race) that he LOVES. I wouldn't be bothered at all if he is gay. And, heck, I named him after a cross-dressing glam rocker. If he grows up and wants to dye his hair, wear glittery make-up and platform shoes then WOO-HOO!







I just wish people would shut up sometimes. And I wish I had better comebacks for when they didn't.


----------



## tinyblackdot (Aug 31, 2007)

OMG! Good for you!

Who would say such a thing?


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

you rock!

Fur rreal!

People make me crazy. ds has long hair and today was rocking purple and pink striped pants and a nirvana tshirt (from his halloween costume as kurt cobain







) with a green frog suit over it as a jacket and someone actually yelled from a car "what a pretty little princess! she is" Huh? what part of dressing like a frog makes you a princess?

And when I do tell people "no he's a boy" they acted all shocked like somehow I have wretched apart time and space by allowing my child to not have to conform to gender normative clothing! Alert the media, that woman is allowing her son to wear pink! and flowers! and and and....

(btw: I bought ds a retro vintage david bowie shirt yesterday at the thrift store!)


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I was just







at your response to those busybodies. I'm hearing this a lot these days, because of my DS's passionate and enduring interest in Barbie. He likes Barbie because his big sister likes Barbie, and of course to him his big sister is the epitome of all things "big kid" and he wants everything she has But people insist on reading all sorts of sinister stuff into it like one Barbie sticker at a tender age is going to forever warp his gender identity.







You should have seen my FIL's face the other day; DD1 got a big bag of secondhand dress-up gowns, and DS of course instantly wanted to wear one too. My FIL knows better than to say a word to me, but man, oh, man he wanted to. And yeah, I bought DS a Barbie tricycle for his birthday, because it's what he wanted, and DARED FIL and my stepdad to have a comment about it. Wisely, they kept their mouths shut.









And what's up with random strangers thinking they have a right to comment, anyway, no matter what? I swear before I had kids random people NEVER came up to me offering their opinions on anything I did, but as soon as you have a kid every idiot and his dog all of a sudden think they have some say in how you raise them.







:

I'm sorry you had to put up with those people. My favorite response in cases like this is, "who asked you?" and a glare. I'm so tired of being patient and polite and defending myself to just the people I KNOW. I refuse to do it with strangers anymore. You were way more patient than I would have been.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Psh. When my brother was little he liked to have his fingernails painted because mom and I did ours.

He's a US Marine now...quite the "man"

People are so freaked out over little, stupid things. AND RUDE


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

People are lame.







I like what you had to say to them.


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

People are so terrible. There is such a short period of true innocence in our children's lives, and everyone is out to ruin it as fast as possible.

I would be tempted to tell them that even if carrying an old purse at age two turned my son into a drag queen, I would sit in the front row at his shows and cheer the loudest. Jerks.


----------



## caiesmommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tbone_kneegrabber* 
you rock!

Fur rreal!

People make me crazy. ds has long hair and today was rocking purple and pink striped pants and a nirvana tshirt (from his halloween costume as kurt cobain









(btw: I bought ds a retro vintage david bowie shirt yesterday at the thrift store!)

Well thats what ds is going as next halloween! THATS GREAT!!!!

This happened to us before w ds..he started wanting to carry a fruit basket around w a couple toys in it, and people got so mad!

Oh and the time he picked out a my little pony coloring book at the dollar store, and some man behind me gave me a dirty look, and then tried explaining to my just turned 2 ds that it was a girls book...the only thing i had wished is that ds was pushing his doll in his pink stroller...and that I could have punched him in the face w/o setting a bad example


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

WOW. My 2 year old also has a beloved purse. His favourite colour is purple so I have found him purple clothes in the girls' section. I have never had any negative comments about any of it, but if I ever do, I hope I would be as poised and quick-witted as you!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *just_lily* 
People are so terrible. *There is such a short period of true innocence in our children's lives*, and everyone is out to ruin it as fast as possible.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *just_lily* 
I would be tempted to tell them that even if carrying an old purse at age two turned my son into a drag queen, I would sit in the front row at his shows and cheer the loudest. Jerks.









:


----------



## mama2peyton (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrsMike* 
And I wish I had better comebacks for when they didn't.


hi


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow- good responce! I don't think I could have done much more than sputter.

They should see my DS at home- he can walk in a pair of my heels better than I can!


----------



## Tiffany_PartyOf7 (Mar 1, 2009)

I totally get you on this one!! My oldest son loves princesses, baby dolls, ballet, purses, dresses, and high heels. He puts on his sisters princess dress up clothes and carries a purse. He carries a baby doll all around the house. We have a my size barbie that he refuses to even let his sister play with LOL (even though it was a gift to her for Christmas LOL). I'm glad to hear you stuck up for yourself.

My husband used to cringe when DS would walk around the house wearing a pink skirt with my high heels and carry a purse. Now he is on board with "whatever he enjoys, he can do - so long as its safe and isn't harming anyone involved". His family, OTOH, is horrible! They keep making comments and rolling their eyes - and my son is old enough to understand what they are talking about. He understand the comments about him wearing princess high heels and carrying a purse and about him and that they disapprove. As a 5 yr old, he loves these people - technically they are family. It's sad and hubby and I have talked and decided that if they don't stop by his birthday next month - they will be out of our lives.

My son walks and runs "like a girl" apparently. He holds his arms "like hes gay". He likes his pants pulled up high and refuses to let them sag, "like a gay guy would". And apparently boys aren't allowed to play with anything unless the word car, truck, block, or ball is in it? These are just a few of the things his family has made clear to us. Luckily we have been able to block most of it from DS, but I'm sure he has overheard some of it and I know he senses what they think and sees them roll their eyes. Thankfully my son has tough skin and none of that really bothers him - if anything it pushes him to be more "girly". He likes to pretend to be a girl. If you ask him what he is, he will often say "I'm a Mexican, Polish, and Irish girl."

Anyways, I don't think gender lines are really there in every kid. I know some boys are born playing with footballs and some girls born to play with Barbies LOL. But, out of my 4 kids - only 1 seems to lean towards the "appropriate gender" toys. My 2 yr old son has been addicted to super heros, trucks, and blocks since he was old enough to speak and walk LOL. My 3 yr old daughter loves trucks and blocks and getting dirty.

Am I worried about any of my kids? Nope. What is there to worry about? Him turning out gay? Okay, yeah, I'm worried - but more because of stupid comments from people like my husbands idiot family and that idiot you encountered at the store. Comments he wouldn't have to deal with if he is straight. kwim? So, yes, I worry. But not about him - He and I both know that no matter what he is, he is loved. I love him, my husband loves him, my mom loves him, his brothers and sister love him, my grandma loves him. He is loved and he knows it. I think that is all he truly needs.


----------



## SeekingSerenity (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tiffany_PartyOf7* 
...My husband used to cringe when DS would walk around the house wearing a pink skirt with my high heels and carry a purse. Now he is on board with "whatever he enjoys, he can do - so long as its safe and isn't harming anyone involved".

... He likes to pretend to be a girl. If you ask him what he is, he will often say "I'm a Mexican, Polish, and Irish girl."

...Am I worried about any of my kids? Nope. What is there to worry about? Him turning out gay? Okay, yeah, I'm worried - but more because of stupid comments from people like my husbands idiot family and that idiot you encountered at the store. Comments he wouldn't have to deal with if he is straight. kwim? So, yes, I worry. But not about him - He and I both know that no matter what he is, he is loved. I love him, my husband loves him, my mom loves him, his brothers and sister love him, my grandma loves him. He is loved and he knows it. I think that is all he truly needs.









You're lucky about your DH. My DS's dad calls him a "sissy" and constantly tells him he needs to start "acting like a boy."

Whatever. DS says he is a girl. Period, end of story. He was born a boy, and at not-quite-six years old, he may still grow up to BE a boy. But at this point in his life, in his mind, he is a girl. His dad is terrified he's going to get beat up at school. He might - this is MY fear. But what can I do?

We just had a meltdown at the store buying sandals for all of us yesterday. DD got purple ones with butterflies, and trying to explain to DS that I could not get him the same design was like trying to tell him I expected him to eat glass for dinner. He doesn't understand why he has to have the "boy" sandals when he doesn't like the boy sandals. DD got to pick her own, why can't he?? He is not interested in the ones with sharks... the ones with motorcycles... the ones with footballs. I mean, a girl his age wouldn't be interested either, and he's pretty convinced he is a girl.

Ask him what his name is. I have to lean over and say, "Give them your REAL name, okay?" because otherwise I get shocked looks from people who think I named my son "Hayley," "Kimberly" or "Hannah." (I actually have a daughter named Kimberly, too... )

*I* don't have a problem with my child being whoever he feels he needs to be. Quite a bit of the rest of the world has a problem with it, though, which makes me fear for DS if he doesn't outgrow this. I hate that his dad calls him names, and we have to act like his being a girl is "our secret" (I don't want him to feel like he needs to be "in the closet"). But a lot of the real world is going to be that way anyway. No one in public has ever said anything to me when he carries a purse or a doll to the store, and the couple of times he actually wore a dress to Walmart also went fairly unremarked.

Kudos to you for standing up for your son!!


----------



## MrsMike (Aug 4, 2006)

I knew everyone here would understand. Thanks to those who think I said the right things. You know how you come up with better things to say after an incident has happened? That's how I felt. I could have used some real zingers.








My only fear if my son is gay is the rest of the world. I would still be proud of him and love him no matter what. I would be afraid of judgements and possibly bullying or worse as he got older. Though, I do hope that people become more open-minded and accepting as time goes on.
I enjoyed hearing stories from y'all about your kiddies. Ds also has a bright pink doll stroller with even brighter flowers that we take out on walks. The other day we took a cucumber for a walk. He loves to play ball outside with daddy...the ball he plays with is a big pink one with pictures of Disney princesses on it. He picked it out. And, of course, he has a David Bowie t-shirt, complete with a pic of the man wearing make-up.







All of it never phased me.
My mom was so happy to have a girl when I was born. She loved dressing me in little dresses and pretty things. Unfortunately, I became a tomboy. I loved playing in mud, getting dirty, wrestling, digging for and collecting bugs, etc. My mother, however, never tried to squash that. Even though she wanted her little girl in dresses, she let me be me. My parents never tried to change me. I'm still a bit of a tomboy, but I do love a pretty dress and can be a girly-girl when the mood hits. I plan to do the same with my kids. If Ds wants to dress in girl clothes and play with girl things - Fine. If I have a daughter who is into trucks, baseball and bugs - Yippe. If I have a boy who is into trucks, cars, action heros and sports - woohoo. If I have a girl who is into princesses, dolls, faeries - yay! I really hope that I will always allow my children to be who they are and never feel pressured to change for *me.*
Oh, and it ticks me off that girls who want to play out in the mud, play sports and catch bugs are called tomboys and that it's more socially acceptable...cute, even. And when our boys wanna act like girls, they're called F*gs.







:
Really, other than being drug-addicts or criminals, the worse thing my kids could do is come home to me and say, "Mom, I'm a Cowboys fan." I may have to shed a tear for that one.









SeekingSerenity - I'm so sorry that your son's dad isn't more accepting. Here is to hoping he opens his heart and mind more.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tiffany_PartyOf7* 
My son walks and runs "like a girl" apparently. He holds his arms "like hes gay". He likes his pants pulled up high and refuses to let them sag, "like a gay guy would".

Wait, wearing your pants WHERE THEY FIT makes you gay? *sighs*

I was never the "girlie girl" growing up. The only Barbies I got were from extended family (I never asked for them so my parents never bought them) I preferred the wooden block set my brother had and LEGOS! When I did play with Barbie it was usually my building Barbie a house out of blocks...and then an earthquake would come and Barbie never made it out in time.







I also have a Barbie and Ken doll that got incurable illnesses (read: sharpie dots all over)... I always preferred blue and to run and play with the boys.
Now? My favorite color is pink...but I still prefer to hang out with the guys.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Wow. They would really not like seeing my son. He regularly has painted toenails, carries a baby everywhere, has long hair and many times, takes a purse with him.

Although most people think since he's my second boy, I really wanted a girl and that's why I'm "doing that to him" Because its real easy to force a 2.5 year old to carry a doll if he didn't want to.


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

Quote:

"As long as I do a better job than your parents,
Love it!


----------



## JustAnotherJenny (Feb 22, 2009)

I have been following a blog by two mom's who have a son that pushes gender roles. It deals with their struggles with letting him be who he is while protecting him from the outside world.

http://labelsareforjars.wordpress.com/

I applaud you for standing up to that man and the rest of you for supporting your kids no matter who they become.


----------



## Bellabaz (Feb 27, 2008)

Good for you for standing up to them. I often wonder what would make someone think they have the right ot comment on a stranger's, or anyone's for the matter, parenting choices (unless they were hurting a child). I would do the same thing if my son wanted a purse or a doll and I would do the same thing if my little girl wanted to wear a tool belt around. I wish people would get it out of their heads that toys or clothes or anything can "make" a person gay.


----------



## BethSLP (Mar 27, 2005)

I think your comeback was AWESOME!!! I wish I was that quick in the moment. I'm usually just stunned and think of what to say later.

It always amazes me how much people think they can tell a stranger. Argh.

Just wanted to say DD has a friend who is a little boy that loooooves princess gear. He is too cute when they all play dress up. I take the kids pictures a lot, and it occurred to me one day that maybe his mom might mistake my photo taking as making fun. Which would be sad, but possible. Esp. in Texas.

I asked my other friend (since this mama is more her friend and I know her through this friend) and she said that she is 100% cool about it.







Apparently, he borrowed some of her DD's sparkly shoes and some waitress pointed out that he was wearing "girl shoes." And the mom said "AND?!" like she was ready to take it outside.























Seriously, why can't kids just be themselves and be KIDS?! Why is everything so gendered and so dramatic? I just posted a thread yesterday in THE CHILDHOOD YEARS about our DDs getting reprimanded for not wearing shirts at the fountain play area. 3 and 4 yr olds! Is the world that sexual that kids have to be in gender roles and play act as adults from the start? 3 and 4 year olds do not have anything to cover on their chest. And little boys are not yet "men." These are KIDS here.

I feel its so important that as parents we try to protect our kids from this garbage and let them have their time as kids to explore themselves. In the schools, I see the ones who aren't protected. Girls who appear to have zero personality because everything has to be princess. And boys who conform to macho stuff because its expected. So sad and one dimensional.

Oh, here's a good one. The last elementary school I worked at had the mascot of "super star." Our school colors were blue and white. So our shirt was royal blue with white stars on it. Some stars were big and filled in, and others were small outlines. The parents pre-ordered the shirts without seeing the design. We actually had a mom come in and ask for a refund because her boys "couldn't wear the shirt." She explained that "the big stars were OK, but the little ones were way too girly." WTF?! White stars....on a blue shirt. Seriously, what was she expecting this shirt to look like? What would be macho enough? One of my colleagues joked "the other design with the knife fight on the back didn't make the final judging." hahahaha. Unreal.

XOXO
B


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

Those were some of the best comebacks I've ever heard. You can really think on your feet.


----------



## SeekingSerenity (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrsMike* 
Really, other than being drug-addicts or criminals, the worse thing my kids could do is come home to me and say, "Mom, I'm a Cowboys fan." I may have to shed a tear for that one.









SeekingSerenity - I'm so sorry that your son's dad isn't more accepting. Here is to hoping he opens his heart and mind more.

I live in Texas, and until recently I lived about 8 miles from where that embarrassingly huge eyesore of a stadium is being built. I have to say, I'd much rather my son grow up to be transgendered than be a Cowboys fan. I'd have to disown him for the Cowboys thing... I'd help him shop for shoes if he was trans.

I'd once hoped his dad was coming around, at one point Dad bought him a Mariposa Barbie because he really really wanted one. Big sparkly pink wings, oh DS was totally thrilled. But since then, he's gone in the opposite direction and I have to be careful with DS when he's around (I tend to support my boy when he wants to do things that are "girlie"... which I guess is bad of me, I mean FOR SHAME not forcing my kid to conform to stereotypes







).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JustAnotherJenny* 
I have been following a blog by two mom's who have a son that pushes gender roles. It deals with their struggles with letting him be who he is while protecting him from the outside world.

http://labelsareforjars.wordpress.com/

I applaud you for standing up to that man and the rest of you for supporting your kids no matter who they become.

I've got that blog bookmarked!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BethSLP* 
It always amazes me how much people think they can tell a stranger. Argh.

Nothing to do with the gender-role thing, but I had a co-worker tell me once I "needed to train" DS to be right-handed now, while he was young. Don't let him be a leftie, whatever you do!! His whole life will be so difficult, not to mention more expensive! (wtf??) I was like, um, he was born a southpaw, WHY in the world would I want to _train_ him to be right-handed? Besides, with the gender identity thing, he has enough to worry about without trying to change the hand he writes/eats/washes/scratches with.









Quote:

_Which would be sad, but possible. Esp. in Texas._
Yup. That's where I am. I had a friend not long ago and our friendship dissolved for many complicated reasons, but among them was the attitude about my son. At first she was SOOOO supportive, thinking just like me that a child has to be free to be themselves without being forced into a role, free to choose their own likes and dislikes from the age at which they realize they have their own opinions, etc. Then her DH stepped in and told me I was "damaging" my son by letting him play "dress-up" in girl's clothes and letting him have preferences to things that were pink and flowery. She changed her mind and decided that my son was acting this way because his father played favorites and liked his sister more. Thought he was trying to be a girl because he thought only girls were loved. I entertained the notion of that for awhile - but months later, I am pretty sure that's just not it. Anyway, that flip-flop and conformity they wanted to place on my son was part of the resentment that ate away at our relationship.

Good ol' boys and their attitudes...









Quote:

_I feel its so important that as parents we try to protect our kids from this garbage and let them have their time as kids to explore themselves. In the schools, I see the ones who aren't protected. Girls who appear to have zero personality because everything has to be princess. And boys who conform to macho stuff because its expected. So sad and one dimensional._








:


----------



## Tiffany_PartyOf7 (Mar 1, 2009)

It's so nice to hear all of the support for our kids. What bugs me the most is how little girls can wear "boy clothes", play with "boy toys", and play "boy sports"... but when a little boy wants to wear "girl clothes", play with "girl toys", and play "girl sports", it's not allowed?

I agree, I worry about my sons future if he turns out trans, gay, or whatever... but only because of the comments he will hear - or worse. But, I hope that if I teach him right - raise him to be sure of himself and know that people who say stupid things are just ignorant, I hope he will be able to let the majority of it slide off his back without hurting too badly. I know it will hurt regardless. As a child, my goal is to protect him. I'm glad that we homeschool - he would be absolutely harassed in public school because he refuses to play the sport of the day or get dirty or because he despises Transformers LOL. I hope that as he grows, we can find a "homeschool family" that we fit in with who won't judge him because of the person he is.

I'm sorry to hear about the previous posters son's father. How sad. I pray he comes around and learns to enjoy these traits his child has. Why not love everything about your child? Why pick and choose what to love and what not to love? My children act up like crazy - we still don't have the whole gentle discipline thing mastered and they still run around the house like wild animals - but I love them even when they are acting nuts. LOL. So why wouldn't I love them when they are wearing purple and pink rainbows and pretending to be a princess? If I didn't, I'd miss a HUGE chunk of their lives.


----------



## BarnMomma (Dec 12, 2008)

I find it shocking that people actually think the silly things kids do mean something.

Heck, DS puts "his" makeup on(empty mineral compact and clean brush) in the morning while mommy does hers. He also expects milk out of Daddy's nipples and will tell them so with a good tug.

Guess I should worry? LOL


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Something else I remember...I asked for (and got) a kid's shaving kit to play with because I saw Daddy shaving and thought it was cool. Did anyone question it? Nope...

What I don't get is all the talk of "damaging" children. Children can't possibly understand why it's "wrong" to play like the opposite gender. I'd be more worried about my child being damaged by thinking they're "messed up" or "stupid" or "in trouble" each time they wanted to play princess (as a boy) or something. Wouldn't that be worse on the child? To feel like a disappointment because the princess world is more fun than baseball? Everyone always says to kids "be yourself. be an individual. don't give in to peer pressure to be something you're not" and then we (society "we" not the supportive posters) turn around and say, "Well, be yourself unless you're a boy that likes pink" or something.


----------



## 2cutiekitties (Dec 3, 2006)

posting without reading previous posts............

Sigh, I cannot believe those two sticks in the mud getting in your business!! People drive me crazy!







:

My son like his totebag, like makeup bags (thanks grandma), loves to carry my purse. He is cute and soooooo dang happy doing it.


----------



## Disco Infiltrator (Jul 28, 2008)

we're a two uterus family raising a son who is almost 2 y/o now. I fully expect that he'll try to be like mommy and mama at some point. I'm constantly amazed at my parents who feel a strong need to butch him up and practically fall all over themselves any time he shows interest in tools and dirt. I am so sick of the genderization of small children. They will come to their conclustions about gender on their own.

BTW I love those responses.


----------



## SeekingSerenity (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Disco Infiltrator* 
we're a two uterus family....

I love that phrase!!


----------



## MrsMike (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SeekingSerenity* 

Nothing to do with the gender-role thing, but I had a co-worker tell me once I "needed to train" DS to be right-handed now, while he was young. Don't let him be a leftie, whatever you do!! His whole life will be so difficult, not to mention more expensive! (wtf??) I was like, um, he was born a southpaw, WHY in the world would I want to _train_ him to be right-handed? Besides, with the gender identity thing, he has enough to worry about without trying to change the hand he writes/eats/washes/scratches with.









Oh no! A left-handed transgendered kid? You just know that has to be a sign of the Apocalypse.







Why do people think like this?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tiffany_PartyOf7* 
It's so nice to hear all of the support for our kids. What bugs me the most is how little girls can wear "boy clothes", play with "boy toys", and play "boy sports"... but when a little boy wants to wear "girl clothes", play with "girl toys", and play "girl sports", it's not allowed?

Exactly! That's what I meant in an earlier post. We have a term for those girls: tomboys. And it's "cute." But boys playing with girl stuff are always "f-ags." It makes me want to tear my hair out.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BarnMomma* 
I find it shocking that people actually think the silly things kids do mean something.

Heck, DS puts "his" makeup on(empty mineral compact and clean brush) in the morning while mommy does hers. He also expects milk out of Daddy's nipples and will tell them so with a good tug.

Guess I should worry? LOL

Right! I mean, not only is my son a cross-dresser, but he also thinks he is a cat, a dog, a train conducter, a chef (Chef Ramsey to be exact), a duck, a horse and a cow. Should I be worried? Because, there is a definite risk of kids growing up feline. Should I be checking his pockets for catnip? Should I quell his moo-ing? Should I attack any quack?



Disco Infiltrator said:


> we're a two uterus family QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## angelachristin (Apr 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrsMike* 
" The man said that it could give of the "wrong impression to people," to which I replied, "Anyone who get the 'wrong impression' about a 2 year old kid just because he is copying mommy isn't the type of person I'd want to associate with." He told me I should be careful with how I raise my son. I said, "As long as I do a better job than your parents, we should be fine. We're raising him to be an open-minded individual." .

I LOVE IT!!! That is such a great comeback!

And FTR, my 2-year-old son loves to carry a glittery gold evening bag (which he calls his "Percy," having confused the words purse and Percy, thomas the train's friend). He also loves putting on his "MAKEUP! MY MAKEUP!" and adorning himself in hair bows and headbands. he also requires me to spray him with perfume when putting it on myself! Oh, and when there's a choice about a color, he always wants the "PIIIIIIINK ONE MOMMY!"

2-year-olds rule!


----------



## tug (Jun 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrsMike* 
I said, "well, you'll never know, then, will ya?" The man said that it could give of the "wrong impression to people," to which I replied, "Anyone who get the 'wrong impression' about a 2 year old kid just because he is copying mommy isn't the type of person I'd want to associate with." He told me I should be careful with how I raise my son. I said, "As long as I do a better job than your parents, we should be fine. We're raising him to be an open-minded individual." ....

And I wish I had better comebacks for when they didn't.

i think your comebacks were awesome!!!! i wouldn't have had your presence of mind. what a pair of losers. ick. yay you and glam rock boy!!


----------



## Tiffany_PartyOf7 (Mar 1, 2009)

MrsMike said:


> Oh no! A left-handed transgendered kid? You just know that has to be a sign of the Apocalypse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SeekingSerenity (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tiffany_PartyOf7* 
Exactly! That's what I meant in an earlier post. We have a term for those girls: tomboys. And it's "cute." But boys playing with girl stuff are always "f-ags." It makes me want to tear my hair out.


Grrr. DS's dad calls him a "sissy" and a "girlie-boy." I have to say... he likes the second term. DS calls _himself_ a girlie-boy, with a large smile of pride.









Of course, we did have a bit of an episode this morning, when once again, we had to go over why DS would not be able to have babies in his tummy when he grows up. He says he will change his body to be a girl's body, and I told him that's fine (wow, what a concept for a 6-yo to be having in his head, and it was HIS idea, too) but he still won't be able to have babies in his tummy (unless medical science makes HUGE advances in the next 20 years). I explained adoption and even that I was adopted, but it's not enough, and he had to cry some. Then he went onto his plan to have long hair and more "heel-shoes" than me, and was happy again.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

DS2 likes to carry a purse as well. He also loves pink sunglasses lol Most of his diapers were girly too. Just last night DX and I had to make him choose between the pink sunglasses (even though he already has a pair) or the pastel butterfly bracelet and necklace set that he wanted LOL I'm so glad that DX isn't one of those people that feels that his son is going to be gay if he likes pink (not that it matters to either one of us if our kids are gay or straight) I've never had an encounter with strangers saying anything to us, even when he's wearing his pink tye dye pants


----------

